# الدرس الاول في plc



## m_zayed14 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

نبدأ معا دورة plc

الدرس الاول 

التحميل 


اضغط هنا​


----------



## منتدى فتوك (9 يناير 2013)

الملف بعنوان " من عجائب الدعاء " .... فاين هو الدرس الخاص بال plc ؟


----------



## أبووهيب (11 يناير 2013)

بالتوفيق .....................................................


----------



## hussam abbas (24 يناير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بن عفيف الكندي (31 يناير 2013)

وين الدرس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

